# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP-SQL Server]Comment afficher des donnes dans les pages JSP

## sarapis

Bonsoir,

Je viens de me mettre  Java je viens du PHP, auriez-vous un exemple de la manire d'afficher les donnes issues d'une table SQL Server ou autres dans une table ... 

Je n'ai pas trouv dans la FAQ   ::?:  

Merci de votre aide

----------


## dtavan

j'ai trouv ca sur Sun.com 



```

```

:



```

```



```

```

par contre je n'ai pas trouv pour SQL Server  ::(:

----------


## Jacques - 06

En fait tu as trouv la rponse  ta question, il te suffit de remplacer l'url et le driver afin de pointer sur ta base SQL Server.

Je ne sais pas quel driver tu utilises mais il existe Jtds qui est gratuit et qui fonctionne trs bien.

Jacques Desmazires

----------


## sarapis

Merci pour cette rponse davidyannick, mais est-il possible de faire du binding comme en ASP .NET par exemple ?

du style 

```
<td><%= table(enregistrement) %></td>
```

----------


## sarapis

j'ai essay ceci :



```

```

Mais j'ai un message d'erreur  :



```

```

J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide sur ce coup  :8O:   Merci

----------


## Jabbal'H

Il ne trouve pas les drivers de ton server SQL apparement.

Si tu veux j'utilise c, mais c'est cod dans une classe : 


```

```

Par contre c'est li  un server jrun
Donc je suis pas sur que c t'aide beaucoup, mais je crois qu'il faut dans n'importe quel cas faire la liaison entre ton server SQL et ton server Java

Tu as quel server ?

----------


## sarapis

j'utilise netbeans 5.5 beta 2 et Sun Java System Application Server Platform Edition 9.0

Je suis vraiment un dbutant avec les jsp... J'ai fait comme toi, j'ai cr une classe mais comment l'utiliser dans ma page jsp ?

Dsol mais newbie je suis  ::roll::

----------


## Jacques - 06

As-tu rajout le driver dans le path de ton WAR. Un des moyens est de rajouter le jar du driver dans le WAR dans le rpertoire WEB-INF/lib.

Jacques Desmazires

----------


## sarapis

> As-tu rajout le driver dans le path de ton WAR. Un des moyens est de rajouter le jar du driver dans le WAR dans le rpertoire WEB-INF/lib.
> 
> Jacques Desmazires


oui je l'ai ajout

----------


## Jabbal'H

J'ai jamais utilis Sun Java System Application Server Platform Edition 9.0 dsol.
Par contre pour utiliser ta classe dans ta jsp :
tu dois tout dabord importer la package


```

```

Ensuite tu peux la manipuler : 


```

```

Etc ...

Par contre tu utilise des taglib donc je suis pas sur que la mthode que je te prsente te convienne.
Mais tu peux dj essayer un truc comme c pour etre sur que tu accde bien  tes donnes, une fois fait, tu peux te pencher sur les taglib ou d'autres manire de les traiter.

----------


## sarapis

merci de votre aide, mais je dois avouer qu'aprs avoir construit des sites web avec ColdFusion, ASP, ASP.NEt,php j'y perds vraiment mon latin  ::roll::  

Alors je tente une question, faut croire que je suis un peu con, existe-il un exemple simple de site web faisant appel  une B2D (mysql, sqlserver ou autre) ? Simple du style afficher un tableau avec quelques enregistrements issus de la b2d ...

Dsol de mon incomprhension  ::oops::

----------


## Jabbal'H

Alors essaye c, par contre c'est pas dans une jsp, mais c'est exactement la meme chose, l c'est dans une servlet.

euh ca fait longtemps que je l'ai pas test, mais bon en thorie ca marche.

Voici dj la classe sql ( elle est pas tres propre tout comme le reste c'etait des test et j'ai que c sous la main  ::?:  )


```

```

Dj mieux vaut utiliser un StringBuffer pour stocker la requete mais bon  ::aie::  

Ensuite voici le code de la servlet :


```

```

Voil logiquement ca marche, par contre ne relisant c, c'est vraiment pas propre, y a plein de truc de pas dtruit,  utiliser que pour test, mais le principe est l.

Voil bon courage

----------


## sarapis

Merci beaucoup ca fonctionne  ::):  

Je m'y remets de suite  ::aie::

----------


## sarapis

bon j'ai trop vite parler, avec les servlets c'est ok mais pas avec les jsp  ::aie::  

Voici mon code :



```

```

J'ai le message d'erreur suivant :



```

```

pourtant dans netbeans j'ai ajout dans les libraries : sqljdbc.jar

----------


## Jabbal'H

y a un truc qui me choque quand meme, c'est de mettre dans la jsp tous les pramettre de connection, mot de passe, drivers, etc ...
Je dois que je n'ais jamais utilis les taglib donc je sais pas si c'est normal.

Mais est ce que tu as essaye de taper juste le code dans la jsp sans les tag, donc en gros 



```
<% // traitement %>
```

----------


## dtavan

je ne vais pas pouvoir t'aider sur ce coup, mais  mon avis sur sun application server cherche o dclarer ceci :



```

```

dans l'exemple que je t'ai donn .

----------


## dtavan

voici un exemple qui fonctionne  :;): 

j'espre que c'est ce que tu cherches



```

```

----------


## sarapis

Merci tu me sauve  :;):

----------

